# steel bait



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

what lures/flys have been working the best for the steelheads this year. and whats the biggest one youve cought??? 


the water ill be fishing in is clear in some spots and murky in others. the clear is shallow and the murky is deeper(only a few feet) what depths should i concentrate my fishing in for steelheads?


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Always drift the deeper holes . I would bounce spawn bags or cast any type of shiny plug . Thats what I've hit all my steel on this fall while fishing the huron river . My biggest was about 7lbs . Havent seen to many large steel in the huron this fall . The spring will bring the big ones , I hope . Good luck .


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Well dobes i can tell you there has been one 11lber caught out of the huron during the fall run that i know of. I was caught on a white jig*


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah , that 11 lb fish was caught on a day I was down there and he hooked it on a white fuzzy jig tipped with waxies . Funny thing is there were 6 fish I knew of being caught that day and the guy with the 11lber and myself caught them all ( 3 a piece ) my biggest was about 7 . I didnt say no big ones are caught in the fall , just not many , mostly 1-7 lb range. My point was that bigger fish tend to be pulled out in the spring when there are greater numbers in the river .


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*well i know of a 12 lber coming out last spring but i was told it wasn't exactly taken legally. if you know the person who pulled it out their reputation precedes them as not taking many of their fish legally.*


----------



## floatmaster (Jan 8, 2008)

i catch 2 or 3 fish over 11lb ever fall.but this year slow and i got 1 that was 11.4 this year.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

bassbuster5675 said:


> *well i know of a 12 lber coming out last spring but i was told it wasn't exactly taken legally. if you know the person who pulled it out their reputation precedes them as not taking many of their fish legally.*


 
You should take the "B" out of your screen name and go to town on this guy!! Just kidding of course but it is unfortunate that people don't take the time to accept the challenge and do their homework to expierience satisfaction of landind these fish LEGALLY


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree , any fish foul hooked should be released . I let you know right now , if I see someone snaggin steelies you will be getting turned in . And seeing that I am a fed , I will push to get you busted . So dont take steelies illegally , I take it personnal .


----------



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

i agree with all of your comments. thanks! its ice to know that there are good people out there that really truly want to do things the right way.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

It sad to see how bad snaggin gets and still is. If these people just tried like the rest of us fisherman, they could enjoy legal success too. I remember seeing how bad snagging still is in the past few years. Guys in "flies only" of the PM snagging at night. Just because you got a fly on your line doesn't mean you can snag. And than when the big push of kings came this past fall in the PM, I was there the night and morning of the push, and guys jusy heavin' kings on shore, cranks stuck in there backs and tails, on the stringer they went. Its sad!


Back to the topic.....

I have only fished the Huron River 2 times this winter, done well both times as far as hooked fish, best lure seems to be a gold n black hot n tot used hot shottin'. A couple of guys I talked to said waxies have been real good. I'd fish the deeper holes and runs if possible. CFS right now is over 1740, she is crankin and sounds like its gonna get worse by tommorrow. I hope she comes down a little by this weekend so I can launch.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

happyhooker2 said:


> It sad to see how bad snaggin gets and still is. If these people just tried like the rest of us fisherman, they could enjoy legal success too. I remember seeing how bad snagging still is in the past few years. Guys in "flies only" of the PM snagging at night. Just because you got a fly on your line doesn't mean you can snag. And than when the big push of kings came this past fall in the PM, I was there the night and morning of the push, and guys jusy heavin' kings on shore, cranks stuck in there backs and tails, on the stringer they went. Its sad!
> 
> 
> Back to the topic.....
> ...


I agree. Talk about a quick way to ruin a good time. I was under the impression that you were not allowed to keep fish in the "Flies Only" section.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

You can't keep em, but I've seen guys at night do it before.


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

cant go wrong with hex patterns and or egg suckers


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to try and do some Steelhead fishing but I have never done it. What would be the best time to get out on the Huron River? What would be the best baits to use? Is the Bait store in Flatrock even open this time of year??


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

The steelhead fishin should start pickin up as soon as the weather starts to warm . They are in there now but with the cold weather and shelf ice on the river it makes it tough , especially if you've never done it before . I would give it a few weeks and it should start heating up on the huron . 

I beleive the bait store is open and they have everything you need . If you need some tips or have any questions than feel free to pm me . I have fished this river my whole life and have pulled many steelies out of there so I have no problem sharing spots or techniques .


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm gonna try Sunday to go out there and see if I can get any luck. What area would be a good spot on the river?? What time of day should I get out there??


----------

